# does your dog cockblock you?



## photosynthesize (Jan 9, 2017)

If my partner and I try to have a cuddle or a snog, the pup will feel left out and try and join in. But now that he's able to jump up on the bed by himself, it's virtually impossible to have any sex round here.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Then don't let him in the bedroom.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Is this for real? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## photosynthesize (Jan 9, 2017)

Moobli said:


> Is this for real? :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

photosynthesize said:


> why wouldn't it be?


Try crate training your pup or teaching him to lay quiet in his own bed in your room, or shut him out of the bedroom (or whichever room you happen to be having sex in)


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I did wonder myself if it was a genuine question. Mainly cos it's such a simple answer. No offence, OP but... you know... just close the door.


----------



## photosynthesize (Jan 9, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> I did wonder myself if it was a genuine question. Mainly cos it's such a simple answer. No offence, OP but... you know... just close the door.


I wasn't really asking for advice, I was just wondering if other people also experienced their pet being jealous in this way. Hope that's OK with you.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's fine. Just puzzling that you put in the Dog Training section where people usually do ask for advice. As a chat thread it would probably be better in Dog Chat.


----------



## photosynthesize (Jan 9, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> It's fine. Just puzzling that you put in the Dog Training section where people usually do ask for advice. As a chat thread it would probably be better in Dog Chat.


it's called training and behaviour, as it's dog behaviour it seemed appropriate. *shrug*


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Well... whatever. But as it didn't get the reaction you were expecting it might have better elsewhere. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

photosynthesize said:


> I wasn't really asking for advice, I was just wondering if other people also experienced their pet being jealous in this way. Hope that's OK with you.


Nope!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2017)

photosynthesize said:


> If my partner and I try to have a cuddle or a snog, the pup will feel left out and try and join in. But now that he's able to jump up on the bed by himself, it's virtually impossible to have any sex round here.


Does your bedroom not have a door that closes? With the dog on the other side?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, it's normal for dogs, especially puppies to think it's all a fun wrestling/horseplay game and try to join in.
No it's not normal to allow it....

Train a solid "go to bed/crate/mat/whatever". Shut him out of the room/in the kitchen/where ever. 
You could keep a Kong full of wet dog food in your freezer for rapidly grabbing before you and your partner get busy. That'll keep him occupied for the duration he is shut out if the room.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Maybe you should invest in one of these?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I've actually trained Flo to get on the bed as soon as we do, bless her she's done really well & gets right in between us.... she's saved me more than once


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Haha this thread has made me giggle a bit! Never had issues with this as the dog doesn't come upstairs and these days the cats seem to know when it's time to evacuate. However I do remember an occasion when one of our cats pushed the door open and got on my back!!! So wrong on so many levels


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

photosynthesize said:


> If my partner and I try to have a cuddle or a snog, the pup will feel left out and try and join in. But now that he's able to jump up on the bed by himself, it's virtually impossible to have any sex round here.


Don't have it in the bed then  the sex I mean, not the dog :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Victoria Evans (Apr 16, 2017)

Our dog doesn't as he's not allowed upstairs or cat on the other hand can be not seen all day the minute we cuddle up she's there purring and kneading all over us I don't think she's quite got the idea that she's not human and thinks my other half is hers too needless to say she soon gets shut out of the room :Stop


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Needed a giggle. But no my dogs are pretty good with leaving me and my husband alone and if they don't get the idea then I shut them downstairs. 
My Rottie can get a bit jealous when my and my husband are cuddling on the sofa sometimes and comes up and cuddles into both of us. More than that and the line is drawn.


----------

